
Ask HN: Forcing your mobile site users to download the app is a good UX choice? - valid_username
We are already seeing prompts for downloading the app for popular sites like reddit. Today I noticed that Quora has up their game by forcing their users to download  the app even though there are already 100s of user giving 1 star rating for this same reason. 
To what UX are heading and is there no way to avoid such practices?
======
latexr
It’s hard to make the case that forcing something on a user makes for a good
experience. But it might make it better _for the company_. An app can pester
you to be used or be opened more by virtue of being on the device. It may also
be able to get more of your data (no adblock).

Think of those websites that nag you to subscribe to their newsletter on your
first visit. It’s unlikely you have ever seen anyone say they like that
practice, yet it continues presumably because it works. Or think of how movie
studios keep pumping out terrible sequels _while making more money_ [1].

Forcing users to download an app is not a good user experience, but it’s not
trying to be: it’s trying to be a good business decision.

[1]: [https://youtu.be/OYirwDFKEX0](https://youtu.be/OYirwDFKEX0)

